# questions about wood shake roof



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

The best shake roofs are the ones we haul to the landfill...shakes were popular for lots of years, and still get installed for the look, but insurance companies are not crazy about it....fire risk is high on the list. There are alternatives like metal shakes that look like wood, high definition shingles are another choice. If your roof is aged and damaged, there is no "fountain of youth" to restore it...just grit your teeth and replace it.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, wood shakes can last fifty years IF maintained throughout the life of the roof. This has to start at the beginning of the life cycle. If you got 26 years without maint., cosider yourself lucky.


----------



## oraph (Oct 25, 2006)

is there any truth to the point that wood shake is much better for heat decipation?
from what i heard the roof does not heat up as much and the 2nd floor stays a lot cooler because of this.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Shakes do not "absorb" or "hold" heat like asphalt shingles do, and they allow a roof to "breath" to a point. They are expensive to replace, and if you are going back with shakes, you need an experienced roofer, and I mean shake experience. 

Everyone has their own preference, but given all the factors, shakes would not be a choice on any home I am building or roofing. Metal roofing is the way to go...


----------

